# small is good



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

new section, new fun


----------



## camera obscura (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent photo. I would have cropped it about .0625" to the left and up to get all of the screw, but maybe that's just me.

Did you use a tripod? What lens did you use?


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

i used a canon macro 100mm 2.8, standing tall with no tripod i just exhaled.


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the picture.  The feel of the texture can be seen so well.  Is there a reason why you chose such crop?  It just seems odd to just cut the screw.

I want the 100 macro quite bad, but before it I"m still set on the 10-22 efs.


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

believe it or not the screw is not the most important part of the picture, to me i enjoy the rust and the texture its causes, but i am glad people like it. :thumbup:


----------

